
Arguing the Point (on uBeam physics) - itcrowd
http://liesandstartuppr.blogspot.com/2017/06/arguing-point.html?m=1
======
cottsak
Easy video summary of above
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8dqzVlhFkA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8dqzVlhFkA)

